# Strikeforce is completely screwed after the Fedor loss



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

1. CBS doesn't really seem interested anymore given that that there last few events were on Showtime. Fedor's loss tonight may be the final nail in the coffin.

2. They were obviously trying to build up the Overeem/Fedor fight, instead Fedor loses his mystique on a weak (popularity wise) Showtime headline against Werdum.

3. Now with Werdum saying he wants to face Brock, he's obviously not going to be staying in this picture as I'm sure Dana will come at him with an open wallet. Who does Fedor fight next? Bigfoot? Overeem? 

4. Then we have to consider that Strikeforce has been been paying Fedor out of the ear since he signed and he was the star of the promotion bar none. His mystique was pretty much based on his record and not that he's been handed his first real loss one can help but wonder what kind of drawing power he'll have.

I don't think Strikeforce will close their doors but I can definitely see them go back to what the were pre-Fedor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pre-Fedor*

They had already signed their deals with CBS and Showtime before they signed Fedor!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The HW is looking a bit shady, i agree. Damn, i wanted to see that Ubereem vbs Fedor ultimate fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Strikeforce was very strong before Fedor.


And will be so afterhand.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Afterhand*

Probably not as strong afterwards though!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Probably not as strong afterwards though!


What are you freakin kidding? 

Fedor has only fought on 2 Strikeforce cards.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*2 Strikeforce Cards*

Could you please tell me then who he's going to face in Strikeforce, cause he can't face Overeeem right away!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Could you please tell me then who he's going to face in Strikeforce, cause he can't face Overeeem right away!



I'm not the Strikeforce matchmaker. 

Just like I can't tell you who Jackson is going to face due to his last loss to Evans...

If I had to guess...it would be between.....


Fedor VS Antonio SIlva
Fedpr VS Kharinotov
Fedor VS the winner of Del Rosario/Mahe
Fedor VS Rogers 2


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rogers got a title shot after losing his last fight. Wouldn't be a huge surprise to see Strikeforce give the shot to Fedor if Werdum leaves for the UFC TBH.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Level*

Antonio Silva just dealt Andrei Arlovski his third loss in four fights, Sergei Kharitonov's last fight was a loss to Jeff Monson last year, Del Rosario and Mahe are two up and comers who have no business in the same stadium as Fedor, and Rogers just got his ass handed to him by Overeem. Don't get me started on Lashley!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Andrei-Fedor II, but he just got defeated by Antonio, and it's 3 in a row now. Maybe Fedor fights Antonio Silva now?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Maybe Fedor VS Silva*

I thought I just talked about that! Didn't I just talk about that?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Antonio Silva just dealt Andrei Arlovski his third loss in four fights, Sergei Kharitonov's last fight was a loss to Jeff Monson last year, Del Rosario and Mahe are two up and comers who have no business in the same stadium as Fedor, and Rogers just got his ass handed to him by Overeem. Don't get me started on Lashley!


Did Thiago belong in the same cage as Kos? Alexandar as Jardine? No they didn't. it's all about what sells tickets period.

Le/Smith 2 was equivilant to Lesnar/Mir 2. But you hear naysayers repeat the same song.. blah, blah Strikeforce sucks.....


No. UFC nuthuggers suck. Period.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Alexandar as Jardine*

I don't know what you are talking about cause that was a good fight while it lasted!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

With M1 taking HALF the profits from all of their recent cards and then Strikeforce having to pay M1's fighters aswell I suspect Strikeforce is hurting financially right now. This is major blow to them. Many casual fans won't be tuning in anymore even when Fedor fights.

Ive got a feeling they will be going the way of Affliction soon enough, if not splitting up with M1 cutting their losses and going back to a much more small time show like they were allready succeeding at.

Hopefuly the latter though because Strikeforce is a good oganizaton. Coker has just made some bad decisions lately.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Did Thiago belong in the same cage as Kos? Alexandar as Jardine? No they didn't. it's all about what sells tickets period.
> 
> Le/Smith 2 was equivilant to Lesnar/Mir 2. But you hear naysayers repeat the same song.. blah, blah Strikeforce sucks.....
> 
> ...


How can someone not belong in the same cage as someone else yet still knock them out?

I'm confused how Le/Smith 2 is anywhere near the same thing as Lesnar/MIr 2, one was a title unification fight at heavyweight on the largest promotion in the world and the other (while a fun fight) had no where near as much riding on it and was put on by a company that is running a very distant second to the UFC.

I like Strikeforce but its an inferior brand all round plain and simple. I do however love MMA and think Strikeforce has put on some good cards of late but its like comparing apples and oranges, they are the same shape but thats about it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No. Actually i don't think so.
I think exactly the opposite.
Now SF seems to be more interesting. Fedor's loss gives them more credibility tbh.
They were know as the fighting organisation that is home to Fedor - the legend, the fighter who was supposed to be invincible.
Now he lost, and that just proved that SF isn't a one-fighter oriented organisation.
This proved they have good fighters in their organisation, capable of fighting great fights.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Too bad that this good fighter who beat their top guy was mumbling about fighting Brock Lesnar next.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

It's not bad if Fedor sticks around he can rematch Werdum beat him and then go right into the Overeem fight.

Besides Overeem vs Werdum II will be fun.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, it was a step in the "wrong" direction to say the least.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Doesn't Fedor only have one fight left?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol this aint eliteXC, SF actually has some talent.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> What are you freakin kidding?
> 
> Fedor has only fought on 2 Strikeforce cards.


I like SF but you'd have to be blind to think they are "strong" after the multitude of unfortunate circumstances for them (e.g. Dan Henderson's loss and the whole situation surrounding being let go by the UFC, Jake Shields inevitable move to UFC, Cris Cyborg Santos basically having zero opponents left, now with Fedor losing the Overeem fight has lost much of its allure, someone in another post mentioned Mousasi's terrible performance, I mean, the list goes on).
I want to believe in SF but I'm starting to think that SF's best days are actually behind it. I don't expect Werdum to be in SF for many days past his contract is up (whenever that is), Overeem is prob going to be gone too, it's really just too bad that they've had such terrible luck.

No doubt they have significant talent and the diehard MMA fans will still watch all their events, but to the non-diehard fan, SF's allure has taken a major hit these last few months I think.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

can some1 explain to me why strikeforce are hinting at a rematch when wedrum won decisively? this wasnt a flash KO, he got fedor to tap why sanction a a rematch when there was no controversy


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

STrikeforces big mistake was why not make Overeem/Fedor that would have been a huge fight but instead they decide to build the two up, so they give them both Rogers then they give Fedor Werdum thinking it will be Cyborg/Finney 2, well this isn't prowrestling and you can't build a fighter up the way the WWE can. There are no guarantees now if Fedor/Overeem happens it will not have the same degree of hype around it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rastaman said:


> No doubt they have significant talent and the diehard MMA fans will still watch all their events, but to the non-diehard fan, SF's allure has taken a major hit these last few months I think.


I don't know that I can stand to watch all of their events. I have watched the last few and always find myself disappointed in the horrible production, lopsided fights and freakshow matchups. I don't even pay for the events and it still feels like I wasted my time watching them.

Strikeforce is a good example of the dark ages of MMA and it just doesn't cut it anymore, at least not for me. There is only one matchup I really want to see in Strikeforce now and that is Werdum vs Overeem. They have a couple other decent fighters but no matchups worth watching. Melendez, Mousasi, Overeem and Werdum should leave SF so that we can see them fight some decent guys.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Toxic said:


> STrikeforces big mistake was why not make Overeem/Fedor that would have been a huge fight but instead they decide to build the two up, so they give them both Rogers then they give Fedor Werdum thinking it will be Cyborg/Finney 2, well this isn't prowrestling and you can't build a fighter up the way the WWE can. There are no guarantees now if Fedor/Overeem happens it will not have the same degree of hype around it.


I dont how in the world Fedor vs Overeem could happen? I mean now he got Werdum to fight.

But this is SF if they gave Rogers a title shot after a loss, why not fedor?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

InAweOfFedor said:


> How can someone not belong in the same cage as someone else yet still knock them out?.


By not working their way into the specific position which grants them that fight.

Jardine had just knocked out Forrest Griffin. Alexandar had not earned that shot at Jardine, but he was given it and made the most of it.




Kreed said:


> can some1 explain to me why strikeforce are hinting at a rematch when wedrum won decisively? this wasnt a flash KO, he got fedor to tap why sanction a a rematch when there was no controversy


Fabricio damn near begged for it in his post fight interview.



Rastaman said:


> I like SF but you'd have to be blind to think they are "strong" after the multitude of unfortunate circumstances for them (e.g. Dan Henderson's loss and the whole situation surrounding being let go by the UFC, Jake Shields inevitable move to UFC, Cris Cyborg Santos basically having zero opponents left, now with Fedor losing the Overeem fight has lost much of its allure, someone in another post mentioned Mousasi's terrible performance, I mean, the list goes on).
> I want to believe in SF but I'm starting to think that SF's best days are actually behind it. I don't expect Werdum to be in SF for many days past his contract is up (whenever that is), Overeem is prob going to be gone too, it's really just too bad that they've had such terrible luck.
> 
> No doubt they have significant talent and the diehard MMA fans will still watch all their events, but to the non-diehard fan, SF's allure has taken a major hit these last few months I think.


For 1 I really don't see Fabricio going anywhere. The UFC treated him like crap.

Also it would not hurt Strikeforce to lose Fedor now. The have a fighter who legitimatly defeated him.

Strikeforce was around for years before Fedor was signed. And now Overeem is back as well.

With fights looming between Gilbert Melendez and Eddie Alvarez, Sobral and Henderson, Overeem and Werdum, plus a middleweight torunament they have alot on their plate right now.

I'm interested to see who they put against KingMo.

It's funny you know... when Machida lost it wasn't the death of the UFC. I really think that this forum has this doomsday scenerio for Strikeforce.

Don't be surprised when they don't fold so easy.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Given StrikeForce's aliance with other organizations (DREAM, M-1, IIRC Bellator now?) I don't see them folding easily. I do see them as always being a step behind the UFC though. I honestly think they should embrace that though, not try and compete right now. Their roster is NOT strong enough to stand on it's own against the UFC right now. Their production isn't on par with UFC PPVs at all and they need to smooth some stuff out. Right now they should essentially act as a replacement for the WEC. Later on when they start finding very solid up and comers, THEN they should make a sprint for the head of the pack.

I mean you don't see organizations like DREAM or Bellator having this big rivalry with the UFC because they have their own identity. With StrikeForce being the same divisions and the only difference being a couple missing walls in the cage and no elbows, they seem like a minor league UFC to everyone and it's going to be very, very hard to rid themselves of that Stigma. DREAM has it's own identity with it's Grand Prix, Mesh Cage, loads of asian fighters and differing rules. Bellator has it's identity in having Bantam Weights through Middle weights and nothing higher and it's TV Tournaments, and it's TV deal. When I watch Bellator or DREAM I don't think about the UFC and how this guy or that guy may fare there, I think about how they're doing in their respective organization (Eddie Alvarez not withstanding because I REALLY want him in the UFC). When I watch SF I can't help but think how many of their "Top Fighters" would get absolutely CRUSHED in the UFC. They need an identity change, be it embracing minor league mentality or changing some stuff around a bit.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Fedor's loss could be good for Strikeforce...*

If Fedor beat everyone in Strikeforce and then got beat by a UFC guy, it discredits the whole Strikeforce "league". 

Now, the invincibility is off of Fedor, he's just another top 10 heavyweight, if he loses to a UFC guy now, not such a big deal.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Fedor will never fight in the UFC so it doesnt matter. :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Strikeforce was very strong before Fedor.
> 
> 
> And will be so afterhand.


While I agree with you that SF isn't going anywhere immidiatly and will remain a strong force (no pun intended), I believe they have taken several major blows to their lineup as well as their pocket books that can only be seen as negative.

First Hendo losing to Shields is a devastating loss when coupled with Shields moving to the UFC. Now they have lost their poster boy (Shields) and have signed an aging superstar to a lucrative contract. Paying aging mma fighters big bucks to lose, and not having the champion under contract who beat your aging superstar is a terrible hand to be dealt.

Now to add to that brutal blow you negoatiate another lucrative deal and allow co promotion to bring Fedor in, only to have him lose the hype-up fight. This is mostly a financial loss for SF and not as much a blow to their roster; people are still gonna wanna see Fedor fight, but now you have to wonder if they should be paying him what they are. 

Think of the cost associated with negotiations to simply sign Fedor. Couple that with the fact you are paying him quite a large sum per fight, and add to the insanity by co promoting. That's a lot of eggs in a basket, just like with Hendo. And just like Hendo, this is going to result in a net loss. 

I truly believe Fedor and Hendo are going to end up costing SF more than they will make from them.

So while it is far from "the end of SF" I think they have been dealt two significant blows in terms of what they are paying versus what they will be making of these two blown prospects.

Again, i'm not saying they are gonna go the way of Affliction or anything, but this certainly isn't helping them stay "very strong", as you put it.



Toxic said:


> STrikeforces big mistake was why not make Overeem/Fedor that would have been a huge fight but instead they decide to build the two up, so they give them both Rogers then they give Fedor Werdum thinking it will be Cyborg/Finney 2, well this isn't prowrestling and you can't build a fighter up the way the WWE can. There are no guarantees now if Fedor/Overeem happens it will not have the same degree of hype around it.


Exactly. Another great reason why the Fedor situation is going to hurt SF financially.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I know this BS would come up after the result the other night, Fedor lost whoop hooo, it was inevitable it was going to happen at some point, happens to everyone after enough fights, like it happened to Brock, JDS, Mir, Machida and everyone else will one day happen to Cain and Carwin and I would bet that they are both beat before they break 30 wins. Fedor was not exactly outclassed ether just got caught out early on.

As for the end of SF, dam these UFC nut huggers live on some strange wishes, so they wont be able to hold the Fedor vs Overeem fight that we all wanted to see, Overeem vs Werdum will still be a dam good fight and at least SF are willing to work on a even playing field with other creditable MMA promotions, so will be able to scout around and bring in new fighters regular then let them go back to there usual promotion, so they are not limited on fighters when you think about it not to mention the rest of the Martal Arts work from all different disciplines, which is much better for the sport than having one super power try and destroy every other promotion company and steel fighter tying them into single contract am limiting what they can do elsewhere.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Streak*

Yeah but I think Fedor put together a record win streak together or something!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I actually thought StrikeForce put on a damm entertaining card last night. Even without Fedor, that is, although the upset made it a HUGE night. 

There's a lot to criticize about StrikeFarce, but most every card they put on is immensely entertaining. 

Strikefarce events are fun in a way that the UFC never will be: with Zuffa, every fighter is worried that their current fight will be their last. This anxiety and nervous energy hangs over every UFC card like a grey cloud. The tension amongst the fighters is palpable, and drains a lot out of the joy of what is clearly the best fight org in the world. 

Long live Strikefarce!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Long live Strikefarce!!!!*

Well that same atmosphere kind've exists in Japan with DREAM!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Hmmm, I actually thought StrikeForce put on a damm entertaining card last night. Even without Fedor, that is, although the upset made it a HUGE night.
> 
> There's a lot to criticize about StrikeFarce, but most every card they put on is immensely entertaining.
> 
> ...


That's actually an interesting way to put it, but I agree.

You can see the world of difference especially at the weigh ins and the organization and marketing push of the events, but having Strikeforce around is probably a good thing. A very distant 2nd against the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good Thing*

Yeah cause if Strikeforce wasn't around the only other major stateside promotion would be Bellator and besides that there is DREAM!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe Fedor losing will be bigger for SF....I mean there is way more buzz than if Fedor won. Now we get to see a come-back performance from Fedor and a fight I wasn't that interested in the 1st time it happened in Werdum/Overeem. I think Overeem will be a good champ to market because he likes to talk things up and he looks the part for the casual fan.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bigger than ever*

That depends if Scott Coker thinks the same thing as you!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

U guys are going to hate me but I believe strikeforce is stronger than ever. Yes Fedor lost but that just takes away the pressure of the HW division. When you have a great fighter he is seemed invisible and everything is focus around them. Now Fedor has lost the entire HW division will be on display. Also Strikeforce does have a gem which is y i think i might be hated here his name is Bobby Lashley. Now with the addition of Batista when u have monster of Man in MMA people do tune in. Batista probably does suck but people would watch him fight just for the pure fact he is an animal of a man and could mess somebody up base on those facts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Batista*

Yeah everyone likes a good freakshow!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not MMAF though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> U guys are going to hate me but I believe strikeforce is stronger than ever. Yes Fedor lost but that just takes away the pressure of the HW division. When you have a great fighter he is seemed invisible and everything is focus around them. Now Fedor has lost the entire HW division will be on display. Also Strikeforce does have a gem which is y i think i might be hated here his name is Bobby Lashley. Now with the addition of Batista when u have monster of Man in MMA people do tune in. Batista probably does suck but people would watch him fight just for the pure fact he is an animal of a man and could mess somebody up base on those facts.


I'm pretty sure that Strikeforce denied signing Bautista.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> *I know this BS would come up after the result the other night*, Fedor lost whoop hooo, it was inevitable it was going to happen at some point, happens to everyone after enough fights, like it happened to Brock, JDS, Mir, Machida and everyone else will one day happen to Cain and Carwin and I would bet that they are both beat before they break 30 wins. Fedor was not exactly outclassed ether just got caught out early on.
> 
> *As for the end of SF, dam these UFC nut huggers live on some strange wishes*, so they wont be able to hold the Fedor vs Overeem fight that we all wanted to see, Overeem vs Werdum will still be a dam good fight and at least SF are willing to work on a even playing field with other creditable MMA promotions, so will be able to scout around and bring in new fighters regular then let them go back to there usual promotion, so they are not limited on fighters when you think about it not to mention the rest of the Martal Arts work from all different disciplines, *which is much better for the sport than having one super power try and destroy every other promotion company and steel fighter tying them into single contract am limiting what they can do elsewhere.*


nice, its this kind of stuff that makes my lol every time someone throws around the term ufc nuthugger. its almost as if these same people don't see how much they act similar to those "huggers" when talking about the ufc:confused05: the op is clearly wrong here and the opinion can easily be countered with the long term success SF has had long before fedor showed up.




_RIVAL_ said:


> By not working their way into the specific position which grants them that fight.
> 
> Jardine had just knocked out Forrest Griffin. Alexandar had not earned that shot at Jardine, but he was given it and made the most of it.
> *Fabricio damn near begged for it in his post fight interview.*
> ...


lets be honest....there is no way you really, honestly believe werdum wants an immediate rematch after beating a legend in the first round. if he won the title off of overeem then sure, but why would he really want a rematch when he basically just assured himself a title shot?if this is okay with people (an immediate rematch after a decisive win) then nobody can say that penn vs.edgar or machida vs. shogun rematch was unnecessary.



420atalon said:


> I don't know that I can stand to watch all of their events. *I have watched the last few and always find myself disappointed in the horrible production, lopsided fights and freakshow matchups. I don't even pay for the events and it still feels like I wasted my time watching them.*
> 
> Strikeforce is a good example of the dark ages of MMA and it just doesn't cut it anymore, at least not for me. There is only one matchup I really want to see in Strikeforce now and that is Werdum vs Overeem. They have a couple other decent fighters but no matchups worth watching. Melendez, Mousasi, Overeem and Werdum should leave SF so that we can see them fight some decent guys.


right......for some reason i have a lot of trouble seeing this. the production is actually something those showtime guys actually know how to do well(now if only they could learn how to promote and hype..). man you really arent helping your argument seeing as how kimbo was a freakshow fighter who had an entire reality show centered around him for the ufc.

in conclusion everyone is a nuthugger apparently so lets all agree to disagree that both the ufc and sf suck.....a little.:dunno:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kimbo*

Yeah Showtime was gambling and they lost!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

There's a simple solution for Strikeforce: Give Fedor the immediate rematch, let him destroy Werdum, and then create the Overeem superfight everybody wants to see by billing Fedor as having "beaten every opponent he has ever faced".


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Could you please tell me then who he's going to face in Strikeforce, cause he can't face Overeeem right away!


how did rogers get a title fight then even though he lost to fedor?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rogers*

That was different though!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> lets be honest....there is no way you really, honestly believe werdum wants an immediate rematch after beating a legend in the first round. if he won the title off of overeem then sure, but why would he really want a rematch when he basically just assured himself a title shot?if this is okay with people (an immediate rematch after a decisive win) then nobody can say that penn vs.edgar or machida vs. shogun rematch was unnecessary.
> 
> :



I think he does. When they asked him about fighting Overeem he said...

"next time Overeem" "Id like one more time to fight Fedor" "Fedor is the best" "I won tonight but Fedor is the best" "Maybe even fight in Russia" " I am a fan of Fedor, he is the Best"


That leads me to beleive that he wants that big Fedor fight again. He turned down the title shot on live t.v. when it was offered to him for a Fedor rematch.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rematch*

Personally I'd go for the title shot!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I'm curious how I keep hearing what good shape Strikeforce is in, yet their ratings keep dropping when Fedor doesn't fight. I doubt CBS is going to give them more than one more shot. Since Fedor very well might not fight on the next CBS card, I don't see their ratings going up. I think Strikeforce will go back to being what it was before they tried to compete with the UFC, a local profitable promotion with a Showtime deal.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Local Promotion*

I don't see that happening but I don't see them going the way of EliteXC either!


----------

